# NGD - Vintage Garnet/Trayor!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

*NGD - Vintage Garnet/Traynor!*

I was looking for a 2x12 cab for my Egnater Rebel 20 and I remembered that my dad had one in storage, so I asked him if I could have it. It's a 2x12 Garnet speaker cab with unknown canadian speakers in them. He also brought me an old Traynor Voicemate YVM-3, I think it's mic head not sure.
Here are some pics, do any of you know what speakers the Garnet cab has in them? They don't sound that bad but I really have to turn down the mids and treble on my Egnater Rebel 20 for them to sound ok. 

What about the YVM-3, can it be used as a guitar head? I think it's solid state...


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

There's a good chance those are Marsland drivers. They were used in a lot of old Traynors and were made in Canada.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

zurn said:


> I was looking for a 2x12 cab for my Egnater Rebel 20 and I remembered that my dad had one in storage, so I asked him if I could have it. It's a 2x12 Garnet speaker cab with unknown canadian speakers in them. He also brought me an old Traynor Voicemate YVM-3, I think it's mic head not sure.
> Here are some pics, do any of you know what speakers the Garnet cab has in them? They don't sound that bad but I really have to turn down the mids and treble on my Egnater Rebel 20 for them to sound ok.
> 
> What about the YVM-3, can it be used as a guitar head? I think it's solid state...



They sure look like Marsland speakers to me! Back in the Golden Years we had high duties and tariffs on buying speakers from outside Canada. Marsland was one of the few speaker manufacturers in Canada, so they were much cheaper. That's why Traynor and Garnet used them. They weren't all that great but they weren't all that bad for the time, either. You have to remember that speaker technology has improved tremendously. It's not fair to compare Marslands with modern Weber or Eminence speakers.

The YVM-3 is definitely a solid state head. You can run your guitar through it but don't expect much. It will work but it will only sound as good as plugging your guitar straight into your mixing board, which is essentially what you're doing!

However, you are intending to have some singing with your band, aren't you?:rockon:


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for you responses! 

Well yes I will keep the voicemate for singing, although I find it kind of weird that the back only has 4x1/4 inputs instead of the standard microphone jacks  The Garnet cab is huge for a 2x12 , my dad thought they where 2x15's ! The cab itself looks pretty well made and solid from the inside. There's no vibration noise coming from it and huge bass from this thing given the size and the closed cab. To give you and idea of it's size, I can fit my Egnater head and Marshall Class 5 on it if I lay it down on it's side.
I'll probably swap the speakers in it though since I really don't like the sound of them that much. I have a Wharfedale from my Vox AC15 that I could put in it since I replaced it with a celestion gold, maybe i'll try it and leave one Marsland.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not surprised that the cab has a big bottom end if those are Marslands. I have a little 4x8 cab with 4 of them and even that little thing has a lot of bottom. Kind of dark through the mids, but with quite a bit of top end. I think the speakers were originally designed for PA use.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I never understood why Garnet made so many cabs a lot bigger than they needed to be...I have a 1x12 "combo" that is nearly the size of a 4x12!!

and you could easily fit two 15's in that 2x12

I bet if you put some celestions or newer eminence speakers in there it'll really come to life..those wharfedales are pretty good too


----------



## Seth (Oct 16, 2011)

*garnet cab*

Still have that 2x12 Garnet cab? 
Please let me know via email ([email protected]).
(Je parles français aussi)




zurn said:


> Thanks for you responses!
> 
> Well yes I will keep the voicemate for singing, although I find it kind of weird that the back only has 4x1/4 inputs instead of the standard microphone jacks  The Garnet cab is huge for a 2x12 , my dad thought they where 2x15's ! The cab itself looks pretty well made and solid from the inside. There's no vibration noise coming from it and huge bass from this thing given the size and the closed cab. To give you and idea of it's size, I can fit my Egnater head and Marshall Class 5 on it if I lay it down on it's side.
> I'll probably swap the speakers in it though since I really don't like the sound of them that much. I have a Wharfedale from my Vox AC15 that I could put in it since I replaced it with a celestion gold, maybe i'll try it and leave one Marsland.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes I still have it and have since replaced the speakers with a Celestion Gold and a Celestion 12H30. I will never sell it since it's not technically mine, it's ma dad's. Oh I also remplaced the two Garnet logo's with remakes from Garnet themselves!

You can see it here:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=35747&p=307985#post307985


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

That's a pretty cool looking cab. Love the treble clef in the bottom right. Certainly has a vintage vibe.


----------

